# 29 gallon Planted tank



## biskit

Hi guys and gals

I'm very interested in converting my existing tank (29 gallons) into a planted tank...
I will use Tetra Florapride as fertilizer and I was thinking of going the DIY CO2 route but I'm worried about it lowering the pH of my water as I'm also going 2 add a piece of driftwood that will also lower the pH. 

Will the changes in the pH be drastic or not enough 2 harm the fish? 

Current pH is 7.2. 
Fish stock: 1 Dwarf Pleco 
3 Mollies 
1 Blue (three spot) Gourami
1 Honey Gourami 
5 Zebra Danios
5 Neon Tetras
4 Glow Light Tetras
1 Kuhli Loach
1 ChineseA lgae Eater

Thanks :fun:


----------



## MyraVan

I don't know the answers to your CO2 questions. I don't use it. I just wanted to say that you don't HAVE to add CO2 to have a planted tank. I (and many other people) don't. What you HAVE to have are:

a good substrate (assuming you want to grow things that grow in the substrate)
good lighting

CO2 is necessary once you start putting lots of light in your tank (over 2.5WPG) and will make your plants grow faster even if you have less light, but if you want to start cheap/simple you could limit yourself to 2 to 2.5WPG of lighting and not bother with the CO2 at first.

Regarding your specific questions, Simpte will be along soon with some real answers!


----------



## biskit

*Thanks*

Thank You! I have decided 2 skip the CO2 for now then... :king: 

At the moment my wpg is only 0.68 which is very low (20W for a 29 gallon tank) I'm going to change the lighting 2 something better but try 2 keep below the range where I will have 2 use Co2, also as I'm a newbie 2 plants I'm going 2 stick 2 the stuff that needs little light and easy 2 keep: Java Fern, Anubias sp and Cryptocoryne sp. I just hope the LPS knows what I'm on about when I mention those names... :shock: 

Thanx again.


----------



## Magdelaine

Hey, I can answer this one! I recently bought some lighting for a 29 gallon myself... I currently have a 10 gallon, my 29 gallon is empty right now until I can afford to buy a LOT of plants at once.

I got this: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32847;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=
which is perfect for the low-light, low-tech system I want to put together. I recommend you read this: http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=17, an article Simpte posted on a sticky, I believe, for the low down on setting up a tank like this.

I am planning on using garden soil under gravel for substrate in case you were wondering, although I'm hoping to find something smaller than the gravel you buy at fish stores. Hope that helps.


----------



## fishluver

Just use flourite for the substrate. For the first time , I finally have a nice tank. It is a 29. Bulb bought at walmart for plants & daylight.
I use Seachem tablets every 3 months and buy the darkest green and few others and have a beautifuk pc of driftwood covered w/plants.
I might have to put mine up for sale though. It is a 29 and very nice.
Caryn


----------



## fishluver

fishluver said:


> Just use flourite for the substrate. For the first time , I finally have a nice tank. It is a 29. Bulb bought at walmart for plants & daylight.
> I use Seachem tablets every 3 months and buy the darkest green and few others and have a beautifuk pc of driftwood covered w/plants.
> I might have to put mine up for sale though. It is a 29 and very nice.
> Caryn


There are 3 pcs of driftwood but the one is BEAUTIFUL... :fish:


----------

